# Wisconsin man dies under tree



## glennschumann (Aug 31, 2009)

Seems we have had quite a few in the state recently.

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/56238392.html


----------



## lt1nut (Aug 31, 2009)

Sad. I wonder how often he cut down trees, how experienced.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 31, 2009)

lt1nut said:


> Sad. I wonder how often he cut down trees, how experienced.



he was 24, way too young too die, but 24.


----------

